# Is La Varenne Pratique > Jacques Pepin?



## renhoek (Jun 24, 2008)

Is anyone here familiar with Anne Willan's book La Varenne Pratique?

I'm looking for a good book that teaches kitchen skills and I've heard that Willan's book is better than Pepin's (although his books come highly recommended too).

I'd like to post a link to Amazon with some more info...but the forum won't let me. If someone else could stick up the link it would be appreciated.


----------

